# How often should dew claws be trimmed?



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

While reading the thread about pros and cons of dew claw removal, someone mentioned clipping the dew claw so it doesn't gouge into the dog's leg.
I never knew your were supposed to trim them!!! Brooks is almost 2 yrs. (I just looked to be sure he even had them...he does)

So, someone, what do you do? and how often?

I have to confess....I tried trimming his toenails one time, went too deep and he bled all over so I never tried it again. I walk him on sidewalks for about an hour each day and I think that keeps them short enough (right?)


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Just check them from time to time and make sure they aren't curling up. Should not have to be done often at all. Walking on pavement is a wonderful way of trimming nails. That is the method I use and don't even know if I could find my clippers if I had to. It is always a good idea to handle your dogs feet often just so if there ever comes a time when you need to do a trim it won't be a new and strange experience.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Because you haven't clipped them, the quick has most likely grown very long into the nail, hence I'm not surprised it bleeds easily. Just cut a little bit at a time from this point, you just don't want to get the quick. Do you have styptic powder on hand?


----------



## TobyLove (Mar 11, 2006)

the dew claws have been removed from my golden when I got him. why do they remove them anyways? anyone know?


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

TobyLove said:


> the dew claws have been removed from my golden when I got him. why do they remove them anyways? anyone know?


I think people who plan to work their goldens in the field (i.e. hunting, etc.) remove them so they don't get caught in brush, etc.

(At least that's what I remember hearing)


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

GoldenShamus said:


> Because you haven't clipped them, the quick has most likely grown very long into the nail, hence I'm not surprised it bleeds easily. Just cut a little bit at a time from this point, you just don't want to get the quick. Do you have styptic powder on hand?


 
Ruthie's nails must have never been cut as he quicks grew long into her nails. I have this styptic gel I use when I do her nails because I invariable cut at least one quick. I never ever realized that the quick would grow relative to the nail length. 

Ignutah - give 'em a trim or have your vet do it - it will make it easier for you down the road as far as that darn quick goes.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

The quick will grow if the nails are allowed to grow out... and it doesn't go back without some pain... so never let it happen to begin with... Keep the nails short.

When nails grow long they can be painful for the dog and cause the feet to splay out which in turn will break down a dog's paw and lead to deformities and arthritis, that can't be reversed. Well, the dew claw is just another toe with a nail, except it doesn't touch the ground (usual case for most dogs, Goldens included). It should be trimmed whenever the others get trimmed back. Otherwise its been known to grow back around and into the leg... OUCH! Also if left long its much more prone to being caught on things like carpet, chain-link fence, brush, etc... and that's the reason dew claws are often removed... it is not an uncommon injury to have the nail or even a toe of the dew claw, ripped out, torn, or broken. This is very painful for a dog and can also lead to major infections. I try to trim-up Sidney's nails every 3 or 4 weeks and I treat the dew as any other toe nail. Yes, I keep Sidney's nails really short.


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

when your dog is standing in a relaxed stance (not straining to go somewhere) the nails should not touch the ground. If the do they need trimming. If they don't his daily activity is keeping them short enough just keep on eye on them. If you aren't comfterable doing it your self have a groomer or vet do it for you or have them show you how so you feel more confident doing it yourself


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

If the quick has grown out, I recommend using a Dremmel to slowly push it back. Briefly Dremmel the nails each day. 

When I do my dog's nails, I clip first then Dremmel. This allow me to get the nails shorter (w/o bleeding) than if I just clipped. Plus, you get the added benefit of rounding out sharp edges!

-Stephanie


----------



## T'Jara (Mar 25, 2007)

Does your dog have black nails? If not, you can see the quick and cut the nails accordingly. If it's grown out you have to push it back slowly by cutting the nails very carefully.

It is different how often you have to cut nails. We have stone floor so I never need to cut Tincas (only the dew claw) and Nandos very rarely, but only the front paws! But his whole litter has fast growing nails and his breeder owns his sister and cuts her nails about once a week or every other week the latest!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Ours get trimmed (with a dremmel) every week. As Monomer pointed out, long nails can do serious damage to their feet.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

GoldenShamus said:


> Because you haven't clipped them, the quick has most likely grown very long into the nail, hence I'm not surprised it bleeds easily. Just cut a little bit at a time from this point, you just don't want to get the quick. Do you have styptic powder on hand?


This happened a year ago-the first time I tried to clip them when he was a puppy. His nails are black so I couldn't see the quick. I trimmed each nail, then for some reason I went back and clipped one again and that is when it bled.
I was a member of ChatGoldens then and someone advised stopping bleeding with a paste of flour and water. I did and it did....but it freaked me out so, I never trimmed them again


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> This happened a year ago-the first time I tried to clip them when he was a puppy. His nails are black so I couldn't see the quick. I trimmed each nail, then for some reason I went back and clipped one again and that is when it bled.
> I was a member of ChatGoldens then and someone advised stopping bleeding with a paste of flour and water. I did and it did....but it freaked me out so, I never trimmed them again


Don't feel bad. I nicked the quick on one of Shamus's dew claws over the summer. He looked up at me as if to say, "Momma, you just hurt me?"...and god I felt awful.

But, they do get over it and it's not as though we would ever hurt them on purpose. If it's got you that freaked out though, the vet or groomer will do it for you.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mine get done every week , since Hootie rip his dew claw nail and they vet had to take the whole nail out...


----------



## DaisyMay's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Dumb question: what is the dew claw? Is it the single claw that is up further on the foot?


----------



## DaisyMay's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Also, what tool is the best to clip the nails? A special dog nail clipper or a human one? I'm worried about cutting into the quick and having her bleed.


----------

